# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Avaya Inc., business collaboration and communications solutions, customer and team engagement, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

avaya.com

youtube.com/avaya

facebook.com/avaya

twitter.com/Avaya

linkedin.com/company/avaya

instagram.com/avayainc

Avaya on Wikipedia

CEO and President - Jim Chirico

ex-CEO and ex-President - Kevin Kennedy

Projects and products:

Contact Center Solution, multi-touch customer engagement solution

----------

